

GDF11 shown to reverse the effect of aging hearts in mice - taf2
http://hereandnow.wbur.org/2013/05/09/protein-heart-disease

======
taf2
Also this was announced in April by some of the researches:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1Xl02lnBPI>

